# Course of Study for Presbyterian Ministry



## RamistThomist (Aug 2, 2004)

I had my future planned as a Baptist minister until a few weeks ago. I am a reader, but I fear I read more widely instead of deeply (I know a little bit about a lot). Now that I have switched views on baptism and plan to go to RTS Jackson, what would you all recommend me read to prepare me for their course of study?

I will let you know what major works I have read in these fields (this list is not exhaustive and it will come from a baptistic past):

Systematic Theology: Grudem, Erickson, and 80% of Calvin
Church History: Williston Walker, Bruce Shelley, Justo Gonzalez, Mark Noll
Apologetics: Bahnsen, some of Frame, Moreland and Craig
Philosophy: I really haven't read an intro to philosophy text, but I have read some of Kierkegaard and a lot of Augustine.

There is a lot more that I Could have listed, but I don't won't to bore you. I am open to suggestions

I do know Greek and will know Latin and German before I graduate college (I will be a senior in college). I am not boasting on what I have read; I feel that I am way behind in reading and intellect.

Regards


----------



## wsw201 (Aug 2, 2004)

That's a pretty big switch! One book I would highly recommend is by David Hall on Confessional Subscription. If you are looking to be a TE in the OPC or PCA you will be required to subscribe to the Westminster Standards and you need to understand what that means. Even Reformed Baptists have a different view of subscription than Presbyterians do. Also I would recommend reading any books on Presbyterian government. Presbyterian government is totally different from the Independant/Congregationalist Baptist form of government. Also would recommend Hodge's Commentary on the WCF. I think you will find that there is more to Presbyterianism than changing views regarding baptism.

At our Church, we have many former Baptist and Bible Churchers who have joined the PCA for a variety of reasons and baptism is one of them. But one thing I have learned is that you can take the boy out of the Baptist Church, but it is really hard to take the Baptist Church out of the boy!

As far as other theological readings, I would recommend:

Berkhof's Systematic Theology
Calvin's Institutes (read this at least 5 times, then read it again! You'll find that 80%+ of the Westminster Standards come from Calvin.)

I'm sure Fred can also give you some suggestions since he is currently attending RTS Jackson.


----------

